# Need Reviews on Temar Shepherds



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

I spoke with a friend today who is getting a pup from Temar shepherds in Oregon. It has been many years since I used to breed, train and show German Shepherds and so am not familiar with many breeders anymore. My mother however is expecting a litter out of Nino von Tronje in a few weeks. 
I got online and started reading up about them and even though not much was said, it was what I was reading in between the lines that concerned me. 
Please pm me with info on this breeder.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Caroline5 said:


> I spoke with a friend today who is getting a pup from Temar shepherds in Oregon. It has been many years since I used to breed, train and show German Shepherds and so am not familiar with many breeders anymore. My mother however is expecting a litter out of Nino von Tronje in a few weeks.
> I got online and started reading up about them and even though not much was said, it was what I was reading in between the lines that concerned me.
> Please pm me with info on this breeder.


Sent pm


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Caroline5 said:


> I spoke with a friend today who is getting a pup from Temar shepherds in Oregon. It has been many years since I used to breed, train and show German Shepherds and so am not familiar with many breeders anymore. My mother however is expecting a litter out of Nino von Tronje in a few weeks.
> I got online and started reading up about them and even though not much was said, it was what I was reading in between the lines that concerned me.
> Please pm me with info on this breeder.



I can't find the pm.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you hit "Private Messages" at the top of the forum? I sent you one, too.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, they were just slow in showing up. I've received them now.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

The thing that concerns me is that they have already put a deposit on a pup. I only see this couple occasionally and don't know them that well. I overheard them talking about getting a gsd next month and of course had to join in. I went home and googled the kennel and found the negative reviews. 

I'm not sure what to tell them. I believe this may be their first registered dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sending a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Be honest and tell them what you know. Then let them make their decision.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## burgeezy (Dec 26, 2016)

sit said:


> I am sending a PM.
> Sheilah


I am also considering Temar. Could those of you with inside info please PM me? Much appreciated!


----------



## johnpsz (Jan 1, 2019)

burgeezy said:


> I am also considering Temar. Could those of you with inside info please PM me? Much appreciated!


I know this is an older post, but I too am currently looking at working with Temar, can I get the info in PM that people are not posting in public?


----------



## flamingorock (Nov 6, 2020)

@johnpsz - same here. we're visiting TeMar on Sunday. Did you end up getting a pup?


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

flamingorock said:


> @johnpsz - same here. we're visiting TeMar on Sunday. Did you end up getting a pup?


This thread is from 2016. You would probably get more information if you started a new thread.


----------

